

'Last Lecture' prof died today at 47 - CNN.com - melvinram
http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/books/07/25/obit.pausch/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

======
icey
Seriously? How many of these posts do we need today?

------
melvinram
Cheers to a man who celebrated life

